# Big White Area on Gourami



## RangersFanDave (Jul 16, 2012)

My Dwarf Gourami has developed a large white spot. When I look at it up close, it looks like his scales are missing and it is just raw skin. When the lights aren't on, it's not as white. The lights seem to reflect off it to make it look more white than it is. I don't believe it's ich, but maybe some sort of skin ulcer?

This morning it has gotten worse than the pictures show. It has spread across his back to the other side and it's spreading back toward his fin as well.

Please let me know what medication would work best and what this might be.

The link below will take you to some pictures.
Aquarium Gallery - Gourami with White Spot


----------



## LTruex (Nov 8, 2012)

I offer a concern that this may required some medicated treatment to avoid serious infection that may already be starting...there are those that can advise medication and dose...It has been to long ago since last I treated a fish of simulare issues and seem to think or recall it was Metholyn Blue and it did tint water,best done in issolation tank. Larry


----------

